# My 1st Mat job



## hankejp (Mar 28, 2010)

Well, I ventured into new places and matted my 1st photo ever.  Overall I think it was a god job for the 1st time.  I didn't have a matt cutter, so I used exacto knives.  Next time, I will have a matt cutter.
Here are a couple photos of it.  The photo is a 20x30 in a 24x36 frame.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, impossible to tell what kind of job you did from those photos. But cutting a mat is not that hard... with the right gear. I wouldn't want to be doing it with an Xacto knife though.

Here is what I use:
The first link is what I started with and it is great up to 11x17 (for me anyway) mat openings. When I started cutting bigger mats I went with one similar to link #2. They don't make mine anymore but it is very close.

Handheld Mat Cutters: Deluxe Pull Style

Board Mounted Mat Cutter: Intermediate

Good luck.


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't cut mine anymore, I get most of my mountboard, mats, and frames from www.documounts.com, in both standard and custom sizes and then just do the assembly myself.

I like bottom weighted mat windows myself.

I don't put any glass, plexi, or acrylic in front of my prints.


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 28, 2010)

+1 for Documounts.


----------



## dyyylan (Mar 28, 2010)

I've used these and they work well. It's pretty heavy so it's very stable when it's cutting, makes it a lot easier than an xacto knife

Dexter Mat Cutter - BLICK art materials


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 28, 2010)

I buy the nonflective glass. Cant really tell because I can see your living room in the glass.


----------



## Hamtastic (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are going to be cutting a lot of mats get a mat cutter.  It makes it very, very easy.  I've been very happy with this model.  

Board Mounted Mat Cutter: Intermediate

It usually runs $175ish, but that pays itself off pretty quickly.  Also a mat cutter is the kind of gear where cost can be shared among several photogs and artists.


----------



## hankejp (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your insights. I will definately be looking for a mat cutter as my fingers are still sore from holding the knife. I can see some blemishes on the cut, but for the 1st time, I'm pretty pleased about it.

Thank again for the suggestions.

Also a quick question, when you mat the photo, do you tape the bottom of the photo, who not?  The guide I went off of said to not tape the bottom of the photo to the mat board.

Thanks


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 29, 2010)

No you don't. Two little pieces (more with bigger size paper) at the top and that is it. The reason is that you need to let the paper (the print) be able to expand and shrink. Paper is alive lol.

Also, make sure all of your materials are acid free. Both mats and tape.


----------



## hankejp (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2010)

hankejp said:


> Thank you all for your insights. I will definately be looking for a mat cutter as my fingers are still sore from holding the knife. I can see some blemishes on the cut, but for the 1st time, I'm pretty pleased about it.
> 
> Thank again for the suggestions.
> 
> ...


Documounts :: Documounts 101 This will show you how to attach the print to the mount. The print is not attached to the mat.

Did you have the print made with borders, or full bleed

If I want to mat a 20x30 I put it on a 24x36 canvas to get it printed so there is border under the mat.


----------



## hankejp (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks KmH.  I'll have to check it out


----------

